# 11 year old nephew in Toronto interested in Archery



## majestic_rb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a nephew in Toronto who thinks he is interested in learning to shoot. Would love to help but am a bit far away (in WI). Any suggestions on where to get him in a class for newbies. Just looking for something basic where he would get to fling some arrows and see if archery is for him. Thanks.


----------



## Senior Archer (Jun 12, 2008)

majestic_rb said:


> I have a nephew in Toronto who thinks he is interested in learning to shoot. Would love to help but am a bit far away (in WI). Any suggestions on where to get him in a class for newbies. Just looking for something basic where he would get to fling some arrows and see if archery is for him. Thanks.


The York County Bowmen run an Archery School as well as a Youth Developent program and a couple of week long Day Camps.
The next school is staring in October only but the Youth Development program is starting again on September 13th and runs all year with a break during the summer. A Day Camp is starting on July 5th and another on August 9th. See the attachements for registration forms. You'll find detailed information on the YCB website www.yorkcountybowmen.com


----------



## My Kid Shoots (Aug 2, 2009)

If he's in Toronto, he might want to look at the *Toronto School of Archery*: www[dot]torontoschoolofarchery[dot]ca. (I haven't posted here before, so I'm not allowed to set up a link for you)
They're on the road for the summer, but will resume in September.


----------



## majestic_rb (Feb 12, 2009)

*Thank you*

I really appreciate the info. I will pass it on to my sister-in-law. Hopefully we can get him hooked on archery.:thumbs_up


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*11 year old interested in Archery*

He might like to come to the Science Centre Range on weekends. Many of us there would be happy to encourage and, instruct etc etc anyone interested in archery as we have often done in the past.
Our group is usually there from about 7 ish to 1 or so. Come on down to the 20 yars butts and ask for Ole Bear, Wil, Dean, Dominic, Bun, and we will be happy to help.
The range is west off Don Mills down the hiil at the second traffic light south on Don Mills from Eglinton Avenue East.
You can aprk in the Science Centre parking lot or on the curve at the bottom of the hill.
Hope to see hm there


----------



## majestic_rb (Feb 12, 2009)

suwat said:


> He might like to come to the Science Centre Range on weekends. Many of us there would be happy to encourage and, instruct etc etc anyone interested in archery as we have often done in the past.
> Our group is usually there from about 7 ish to 1 or so. Come on down to the 20 yars butts and ask for Ole Bear, Wil, Dean, Dominic, Bun, and we will be happy to help.
> The range is west off Don Mills down the hiil at the second traffic light south on Don Mills from Eglinton Avenue East.
> You can aprk in the Science Centre parking lot or on the curve at the bottom of the hill.
> Hope to see hm there


I will pass this info on. Thanks again everyone.


----------

